# Rear Speaker Installation in '91 2 Door Sentra XE



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I just bought this car recently and it still has the stock rear speakers in it. I've tried getting to this, but I'm not sure how to other than ripping out the back panel? I'm sure there must be an easier way, but if someone knows how to get to the rear speakers for new speaker installation, it woul dbe much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

please search the audio forums.. .. I posted some info about how to do that. For one.. we need to know what year car and model ya got, cause they vary slightly...and what size speaker you would like to put in.

The back panel.. lets see... check for some big, plastic screws that appera you can unscrew with a quarter........ then open the rear seats and fold em down.... or go into ur trunk and a flashlight. You should notice there are some (white) plastic things that hold the panel onto the frame. These just gonna pop loose...kinda like brackets that when u squeese togther the come loose. After You safely remove the rear panel, or get it some waht up, you should remove the rear brake light, which basically pulls right off, unplug the wires and now pull off the rear panel. You should be exposed to the speakers


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

They unscrew from the top, under that back panel. It doesn't take too long to remove. First thing, get in the trunk with a pair of needle nose and compress all the plastic fasteners you see poking down through the sheetmetal and push them back through. Then slide both your seats all the way to the front, pick up all the taps that flung all over. Now, reach under the front edge of the rear seat bottom, there should be 2 white plastic loops, pull them both and the seat bottom will come right out. Now graba a #2 phillips screwdriver while you're out of the car with the seat bottom. Go back in and remove the two screws that hold the seat back in in the bottom corners. They're through "U" shaped metal wire loops. Lift the seat back up like you're gonig to push it through the ceiling. Then pull one corner out to get it loose and take it out of the car. Now, carefully pull your third brakelight off. Then you should be able to remove that rear panel and swap your speakers out. Should be relatively easy, but I've done it a few times. I once took my seat out and fit 6 12' 2"x12"s and a few 2"x4"S in there with my passenger's seat flat! And you can fit an 8' piece of dimensional lumber with the trunk closed! Built a new set of basement steps for my mother-in-law for mother's day for about $90 in lumber, used the XE for a pickup that day, and many other days. I'd never do that to my SE-R though... or would I?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for the help everyone. I've got it now, I actually was just having trouble getting rid of the third brake light. I was afraid before that I might break it, trying to take it off. I realize now it is easy to remove it.

Thanks all!


----------

